# Seachem Planted Aquarium Dosing Chart



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not claims the rights to this guide!!!! I only use it!

I only recomend to follow this guide if your aquarium is decently planted and if it is getting 2-3 wpg. Also, if you do not have the correct amount of lighting, you will cause algae blooms. I dont care what anybody says. Surplus of nutrients + low lighting = algae.

Day 1
-Flourish- 1 cap per 60 US gallons
-Flourish Excel- 1 cap (5ml) per 10 US gallons
-Flourish Iron- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons
-Flourish Phosphorus- 1/2 cap per 40 US gallons
-Flourish Nitrogen- 1/2 cap per 40 US gallons

Day 2
-Flourish Trace- 1 cap (5ml) per 20 US gallons
-Flourish Excel- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons 
-Flourish Iron- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons 

Day 3
-Flourish Potassium- 1 cap (5ml) per 30 US gallons 
-Flourish Excel- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons 
-Flourish Iron- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons

Day 4
-Flourish Trace- 1 cap (5ml) per 20 US gallons 
-Flourish Excel- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons 
-Flourish Iron- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons 
-Flourish Phosphorus- 1/2 cap per 40 US gallons 
-Flourish Nitrogen- 1/2 cap per 40 US gallons 

Day 5
-Flourish Potassium- 1 cap (5ml) per 30 US gallons 
-Flourish Excel- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons
-Flourish Iron- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons 

Day 6
-Flourish- 1 cap per 60 US gallons
-Flourish Excel- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons
-Flourish Iron- 1 cap (5ml) per 50 US gallons 

Day 7 (Water Change)
-Prime- Use 1 mL per 10 US gallons (40 L) to dechlorinate water
-Alkaline Buffer- Use as necessry to establish desired pH and KH
-Acid Buffer- Use with Alkaline Buffer as necessary to establish desired pH
-Equilibrium- Use as necessary to establish desired GH


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

ummm, you might as well just use the EI method for all the money thats going to cost you. That doesn't sound like enough for my tanks which run 2-3 wpg and heavily planted. 

I've gone to using the dry ferts cuz I got too lazy to mix them

day 1,3,5(50% water change on day one)
H2PO4- 1/4tsp for 55gal
K2SO4- 1/2 tsp for 55gal
MgSO4- I just throw some in like a full tsp maybe (only on day one though)

day 2,4,6
CSM+B- 1/4 tsp for 55gal

day 7
rest period

If your tank can not maintain a nitrate level of 20ppm or more during the week, then you will need to does KNO3 too. 

Of course avoid any buffers, Alkaline Buffer, acid buffer, and equilibrium fall under this.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yea i dont use the buffers, i use peat granules in my filter.


----------

